# Meet My Sweet Boys!



## Lufitoom (Jul 14, 2010)

Well, I've tried 2x to post this.. hope it works this time.

I just became the mommy of 2 gorgeous rattie boys. Their names are Rogue and Shaman. They are warming up to me fast and I am absolutely in love with them.

I haven't introduced myself here on the forums, but I will shortly. Just couldn't resist to share some photos right away!









Rogue









Rogue









Rogue









Shaman









Shaman









Shaman


----------



## Knoahe (Jun 11, 2010)

They are adorable! I love their names too, they fit together good. I love Shaman's color, he is a beauty!


----------



## Lufitoom (Jul 14, 2010)

Shaman is unsure about taking treats from my hand, but he is a snuggle muffin. He already loves to be held and just chill out with me. He will lick/chew on treats while I am holding him, but won't take it from me.

Rogue is more active. He likes to be pet on his head (stroked) but he is so energetic that he just wants to run around me and over me when he is out of their cage.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

I love Rogue *steals* Simply adorable ratties!!


----------



## k9luver (Dec 19, 2007)

Shaman is SOOO cute! He reminds me of our "old man" Simon.. just a different color! Simon is also a cuddlebug.. he comes out of his cage just for cuddles a lot of the time ;D

Congratulations on your new boys


----------



## Lufitoom (Jul 14, 2010)

Thank you all! I am so so happy to have them in my life. I can't wait to get home everyday now to spend time with them.

I never thought about having rats as pets until I started researching them. They are even more amazing and loving than I had imagined!


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome to the wonderful world of ratties... it sounds like you are thoroughly addicted. CongRATS!


----------



## noMoreFaith (Apr 28, 2010)

very cute!! btw, is it me or rogue has extremely big...''equipment''??


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

They just look huge because hes a nakie.... all ratty boys are packing!


----------

